# Beekeepers beekeeping > Local associations > The Hebrides! >  Open for business

## Trog

Anyone out there?  Or, rather, here?

----------


## Calum

Hi my brother is interested about fining out more.
He lives in Portree, can you let me know when any meetings are taking place on Skye please!

----------


## gavin

Hi Calum

Mark Purrett is the secretary of the local association.  I don't know him, and there is no sign of any Skye meetings in the events calendar of the Scottish Beekeeper which dropped through the letterbox today.  Mind you, not all associations do publicise their meetings - I'm giving two in the next two months (Oban and West Linton) and neither are listed.  Details for Mark here:

http://www.scottishbeekeepers.org.uk...tml/local.html

Trog may know more, she has special powers in the Western domain.

cheers

Gavin

----------


## POPZ

Gavin - so you appearing on the west coast?? When is this? There could be a possibility of my being able to come over and barrack you. Could be fun and it is time I met some of our mainland/Oban bretheren. Bring your sunglasses

----------


## gavin

Sunglasses?!  What are they?  Sou'wester perhaps.  And wellies.  And a shovel for digging myself out on the way back home.

Thurs next (10th) at the Church of Scotland centre near the Co-op and Surgery.  7:30.

Communication in honeybees .... liberally illustrated by videos and an utterly fascinating topic.  A good time will be had by all!  I'll be meeting up with Phil and Kate of the Lochaber association beforehand for a discussion on Varroa mapping, and you are very welcome to join us for that if you like.  I plan heading home at the evening's end as I'm a working man. 

Phil the secretary is 'Phil's bees' on here.

Sheila tried to lure me onto the big island but that would be 2 nights away from home, and see comments above on employment.

----------


## Judith

Hello, 
I am secretary of the newly formed (now 1 year on and about to sign off the articles to form the association properly) Western Isles Beekeeping Association. We have members also working on a website to make access easier for those who are spread across the islands rather than presuming they will travel to Stornoway for meetings or events.

I have no landline at present however if you are interested in joining our group please email me on elizabeth@bshelby.demon.co.uk.

There is an introduction to beekeeping event on Saturday 8th October which will of course be in Stornoway. For more details drop me an email.

----------

